# Hot flush/Fever



## 23101 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi, i'm new here and have had IBS for 5 years +, recently I've had a new symptom in the form of feeling hot flushes, sweating during a bout. I can't seem to find any pattern to my IBS somedays a certain food will trigger it and the next week exactly the same food won't, anyway, just wondered if these sweats is something anyone suffers with? thanx


----------

